
This nasty new Android ransomware encrypts your phone – and changes your PIN - excalibur
http://www.zdnet.com/article/this-nasty-new-android-ransomware-encrypts-your-phone-and-changes-your-pin/
======
excalibur
Better URL:

[https://www.welivesecurity.com/2017/10/13/doublelocker-
innov...](https://www.welivesecurity.com/2017/10/13/doublelocker-innovative-
android-malware/)

